# hombre a hombre



## Linger

En alemán hay el modismo »von Mann zu Mann« (de hombre a hombre) como sinónimo a »honestamente dicho«. Tambien se dice »de víctima a víctima«, significando: con la mayor empatía. O »de amigo a amigo« para decir: »entre amigos, se puede hablar de eso...« ¿En español también se usa esa forma, y es muy común o solamente posible?

Gracias en adelante para responder.


----------



## Martintxo

Puedes utilizar de "hombre a hombre" si es entre hombres, no entre mujeres. En estos tiempos incluso entre hombres suena casi políticamente incorrecto. 

Si no, puedes decir "hablar con sinceridad".


----------



## Cloud Strife

"De hombre a hombre" se dice cuando uno desea hablar con alguien con sinceridad, y sin ocultar nada.


> Gracias en adelante para responder.


Yo diría "gracias por adelantado".


----------



## Linger

Martintxo said:


> ... no entre mujeres.



O sea: «hablando de mujer a mujer» no se dice, o estrictamente no se puede usar para decir: «hablando entre mujeres»? 
Y «hablando de victima a victima» tampoco?


----------



## ErOtto

Linger said:


> O sea: «hablando de mujer a mujer» no se dice, o estrictamente no se puede usar para decir: «hablando entre mujeres»?
> Y «hablando de victima a victima» tampoco?


 
"De mujer a mujer", "de hombre a hombre", "de igual a igual" (aunque esta última no viene como sinónima de "con sinceridad"). Las tres vienen en el DRAE. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## fuerteventura

Para evitar polémicas de género, yo diría: "hablando francamente", o simplemente: "Francamente".

Saludos a todos.


----------

